

Microsoft reveals Windows 8 desktop UI changes, drops Aero Glass - denzil_correa
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/18/3029547/microsoft-windows-8-drops-aero-glass

======
sheldor
As much as I like the Metro concept, I thought that they nailed the UI with
Windows 7 Aero. On top of that Windows 7 users tend to agree that it's the
best that MS came up with hands down.

I don't understand why they would take such a risk. The only way this won't be
awkward is to look equally good and really boost performance.

